# March Throwdown Winners



## fired up (Apr 8, 2010)

The winner of the March throwdown is.......
Richoso1 with his   [font=&quot]Chile relleno stuffed Chicken Cordon Bleu with a chorizo and pepper jack cheese sauce
[/font]  [font=&quot][/font]

The winner of the peoples choice poll is.......
ChefRob with his     Smoked tikka hen, smoked onion/mushroom basmati rice, smoked curried garlic hummus and naan
[font=&quot]

Congratulations to you both!

Here are the judges votes.

1. Kozmo                        35
2. Grillin all day           31
3. XJcamaro                   35
4. rogue212005            35
5. MiamiRick                 47
6. Travcoman45           45
7. Fourthwind              31
8. Werdwolf                 54
9. Meateater                62
10. Richoso1                 71
11. JimWalter73          42
12. Treegje                    35
13. Dyce51                     41
14. Mballi3011             49
15. ChefRob                  63

Thank You to everyone who entered, this was IMHO our best throwdown yet.

Brad
[/font]


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 8, 2010)

Good Job Everyone!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations goes out there to RichO and chef Rob you guys really did some really fine dishes and they looked yummy too. But I'm gonna keep on trying and one day I'll beat you two. So just keep an eye out over your shoulder cause I will be there. Congrats again to both of you.


----------



## xjcamaro (Apr 8, 2010)

Next time im not going to submit early in the month, the suspense kills me. I hope to have something real good for this sandwhich thing, i got a good one in mind.

Oh, and this is fun! When i tell people that i do this online they laugh, oh well!


----------



## caveman (Apr 8, 2010)

!!!  Congrats Rich!!!  Now, give up that recipe pal.  It is all good.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow Rich!!! that looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## meatball (Apr 8, 2010)

The throwdown entries get better and better each month!!! Congrats to all, especially the winners!


----------



## meateater (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats to the winner! Great looking dishes everyone.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 9, 2010)

nice job rich! and to all of the other entries you all are stepping up yer game.....well done and congrats to everyone!


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 9, 2010)

*Awesome work everyone, I like the way you all are posting your recipes!!!*


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

_*Congrats ChefRob, and Richoso1 on your winning, and congrats to all the participants!!!*_


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats Everyone.  I'm ready to go out and try some of these.


----------

